# Preterito Imperfecto.



## Deimos13

Como es este tiempo en alemán, su correspondencia es el Perfekt o Präteritum??

Yo ayudaba 
Yo utilizaba
Yo comía
Yo era
Yo había

Les agradezco de antemano la ayuda por resolver ésta antigua duda.

D13.


----------



## Estopa

Hola

No hay una correspondencia exacta de tiempos entre el alemán y el español. Si nos das ejemplos concretos podría verse a qué tiempo alemán equivalen, aunque supongo que predominará el Präteritum.


----------



## Deimos13

Es que la duda no es sobre ejemplos concretos, el pretérito imperfecto como sabemos es usado para expresar un proceso verbal pasado, pero visto en su duración, es decir, en una unidad de tiempo no terminada, sin importar cuando comenzó ni cuando acabó. En ese orden de ideas voy a escribir un texto corto en este tiempo para que me colaboren con su traducción y así tratar de salir de la duda.

"Todos los días el niño iba a la escuela a estudiar, cuando volvía, ayudaba a su madre con los quehaceres de la casa, comía y hacia todas las tareas antes antes de acostarse a dormir"


----------



## Estopa

Deimos13 said:


> Es que la duda no es sobre ejemplos concretos, el pretérito imperfecto como sabemos es usado para expresar un proceso verbal pasado, pero visto en su duración, es decir, en una unidad de tiempo no terminada, sin importar cuando comenzó ni cuando acabó. En ese orden de ideas voy a escribir un texto corto en este tiempo para que me colaboren con su traducción y así tratar de salir de la duda.
> 
> "Todos los días el niño iba a la escuela a estudiar, cuando volvía, ayudaba a su madre con los quehaceres de la casa, comía y hacia todas las tareas antes antes de acostarse a dormir"



No soy nativa, pero aquí usaría el Präteritum. Espera a ver si te lo confirman.

Jeden Tag ging der Junge zur Schule, um zu lernen. Wenn er zurückkehrte, half er seiner Mutter bei den Hausaufgaben, aß (zu Mittag) und machte seine Hausaufgaben, bevor er ins Bett ging.


----------



## severin83

Si. Aqui se suele usar el Präteritum en textos escritos.
Solo hay un problema con tu traduccion:
[...] half er seiner Mutter *bei der Hausarbeit* [...]
o [...] half er seiner Mutter *im Haushalt* [...]

Por "Hausaufgaben" se entiende tareas (de la enseñanza).

Saludos.


----------



## Deimos13

Y en la parte oral ¿cómo sería? - si ahí no se utiliza el Präteritum?


----------



## Sidjanga

> Jeden Tag ging der Junge zur Schule, um zu lernen.


Aquí diría:
_
Jeden Tag ging der Junge *zum Lernen* in die Schule._ (básicamente porque así fluye mejor). 





Deimos13 said:


> Y en la parte oral ¿cómo sería? - si ahí no se utiliza el Präteritum?


Se usa muchísimo menos, pero depende mucho del verbo, de la situación, del trasfondo lingüístico-regional de quien habla, y posiblemente de otras cosas.

En todo caso, es cierto que no hay relación directa alguna entre el imperfecto del castellano y una determinada forma del pasado del alemán. En prinicipio hay que ver cada caso por separado; el concepto del "imperfecto" simplemente no existe de esa manera en las formas verbales del alemán.

El concepto de que algo en el pasado pasaba "de costumbre" se expresa en alemán a menudo mediante la conjunción _wenn _(a diferencia de _als_), como arriba lo hizo Estopa, o bien se sobreentiende por el contexto.


----------



## Estopa

severin83 said:


> Si. Aqui se suele usar el Präteritum en textos escritos.
> Solo hay un problema con tu traduccion:
> [...] half er seiner Mutter *bei der Hausarbeit* [...]
> o [...] half er seiner Mutter *im Haushalt* [...]
> 
> Por "Hausaufgaben" se entiende tareas (de la enseñanza).
> 
> Saludos.


 
Eso me pasa por escribir el texto varias veces. Al final confundo los términos. Muchas gracias


----------



## ANTÍA

Al hablar  en clase de alemán en  Präteritum , el profesor me corrige la mayoría de las veces para que utilice el Perfekt.

Por eso creo que para nosotros estaría bien escrito el texto de Estopa en español, "estaba" "iba" "hablaba"....Pero francamente creo que en alemán para muchos casos utilizan el Perfekt para la equivalencia a nuestro pretérito imperfecto.
Es una duda que también me gustaría resolver


----------



## severin83

Este tema ha sido debatido largamente en tantos hilos de este foro. Es que al hablar el Präteritum es solo usado con verbos auxiliares como sein, haben, werden,... (en Alemania), por lo demas es mas habitual usar el Perfekt. Tal vez quieres fijarte en este hilo tambien:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1368102

Saludos


----------



## ANTÍA

Entendí casi todo, pero me queda una duda: en que situaciones se puede traducir el imperfecto español por un Prëteritum oder ein Perfekt. 

Al hablar los utilizo indistintamente, aunque me es más fácil usar el Präteritum
Espero que esto con el tiempo se vaya aclarando. 

Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## severin83

Es como he dicho, para la mayoría de hablantes nativos del Alemán el Perfekt suena mas natural que el Präteritum, y los hablantes del Alemán por lo general no sienten mucha diferencia entre las dos formas del preterito. Depende de la region (o otros factores) que forma se usa en las varias situaciones.
Liebe Grüße.


----------



## ANTÍA

Gracias, eso me parecía.
Ahora tengo todo claro.


----------



## Sidjanga

severin83 said:


> (...)Es que al hablar el Präteritum es solo usado con verbos auxiliares como sein, haben, werden,... (en Alemania),  (...)


Bueno, también en el idioma hablado, el _Präteritum _se usa de forma _muy_ habitual sobre todo con los *verbos modales *(_können, wollen,_ etc.) así como con los verbos _*denken*,__ *wissen*_, *geben *(sobre todo en el sentido de _haber/hay_), y algunos más.

_- Ich *dachte*, Du kommst heute früher. Wir *wollten *doch zusammen kochen.
- Ja, klar; ich *konnte *aber nicht früher aus dem Büro weg, und dann *wollte *ich eigentlich noch Tomaten kaufen, aber es *gab *keine schönen mehr.
- Ah, ok, das *wusste *ich nicht. Aber du hättest ja wenigstens anrufen können._

Especialmente en el caso de _wollen_, sonaría muy raro usar el _Perfekt _aquí (también en el lenguaje hablado).


ANTÍA said:


> (...) pero me queda una duda: en que situaciones se puede traducir el imperfecto español por un Prëteritum oder ein Perfekt. (...)


En términos generales, no hay ninguna relación directa entre el _Präteritum _y el _Perfekt _del alemán por un lado y, por otro, el imperfecto e indefinido/perfecto del castellano.

Eso de cuál tiempo verbal de los mencionados se usa en qué situación se rige por una reglas* bien distintas en ambos idiomas; es decir, no hay "traducciones" o equivalentes directos en cuanto a esas formas verbales.

______________
* o, en cuanto al alemán, más bien convenciones o preferencias establecidas


----------



## Deimos13

Sigianga said:


> En términos generales, no hay ninguna relación directa entre el _Präteritum _y el _Perfekt _del alemán por un lado y, por otro, el imperfecto e indefinido/perfecto del castellano.
> 
> Eso de cuál tiempo verbal de los mencionados se usa en qué situación se rige por una reglas* bien distintas en ambos idiomas; es decir, no hay "traducciones" o equivalentes directos en cuanto a esas formas verbales.
> 
> ______________
> * o, en cuanto al alemán, más bien convenciones o preferencias establecidas



Bueno ya ha quedado bastante claro que el pretérito imperfecto no tiene una equivalencia exacta y que los alemanes usan el "Perfekt" y el "Präteritum" (para algunos verbos) para hacer referencia a  acciones pasadas que han concluido o no.

A la larga creo yo que es una cosa que se aprende a diferenciar cuando se está en constante contacto con la lengua.

D13.


----------

